# Meshuggah on Metalkult



## maccayoung (Jul 11, 2008)

Apologies if this has already been posted.

MetalKult » MESHUGGAH: Extreme Metal Riff Lesson

Watch the bleed video, insanity......


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, was watching this last night, whats more insane I found was watching how little movement in Thordendals hand there is, amazing


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 11, 2008)

Just finished watching. Really nice with a longer video interview like this, a lot of other artists needs to do it too.

On the side note, if your doing an entire interview in english why not count in on english as well


----------



## arktan (Jul 11, 2008)

Did i see a X2N8 there on the 8-Iceman??!!!!!

Edit, nope, i was to fast with posting, it's a Lundgren....


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 11, 2008)

the tone is awesome on that vids.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 11, 2008)

It is?  Hargstrom sounds like he's playing thru a fuzz pedal to me....

Anyone notice that Hargstrom talks all the time, and Thordendal says about 3 sentences?


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 11, 2008)

Marten's tone was sweet when he's randomly chugging while hes talking. Then the second part Fredrik sounded better.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 11, 2008)

sweet as hell, thanks very much for posting this


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 11, 2008)

Never listened to much of Meshuggah, but there were some pretty nice riffs.

And man do I really want that Iceman 8


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2008)

Fredrik says more here than he has in all interviews before combined, so thats good.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 11, 2008)

Meshuggah are some of my heroes; thanks for this.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 11, 2008)

Great interview.

Jokers.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic vid! Thanks very much *thumbs up* Particularly interesting to hear their take on the bass situation.


----------



## philkilla (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 11, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> It is?  Hargstrom sounds like he's playing thru a fuzz pedal to me....
> 
> Anyone notice that Hargstrom talks all the time, and Thordendal says about 3 sentences?



Fredrik is the closest specimen to a neanderthal living today, so he usually doesn't speak that much.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 11, 2008)

"...oil tanker being dragged over concrete?"



That's fucking awesome


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 11, 2008)

I never knew NMCC had that 1st fret biz in the opening riff...woop...


----------



## plyta (Jul 11, 2008)

Please someone rip it ant put it on youtube, 'cause "metalkult player" is starting to really get on me nerves


----------



## bulb (Jul 11, 2008)

chimp_spanner said:


> I never knew NMCC had that 1st fret biz in the opening riff...woop...



its probably cuz you are a faggot! (i <3 u pual!!)
that being said they mentioned that in a previous interview how most people dont catch that, i only caught it because i saw them do it live and i was like whoaa (this however doesnt affect your level of gay, you are still gay...very gay...for me....)

in other news, is it just me or is that the best/most catharically awesome video interview ever? Not only do they go over the riffs in detail, but FREDRIK SPEAKS!? WRF!? what the doodie is going on there?

seriously made my day and totally makes up for my complete blue ball situation of mr pimp spanner over here having, owning and using s2.0 when i dont even though i ordered it before him...le sigh...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 11, 2008)

sooo... is the guitar 30" or 30,5"??? 

i kinda like the tone, and i kinda don´t like the tone. too much clanky string noise and treble for me, but i love the basic tone of the guitars ALOT. and their tone on their albums is just immensively delicious


----------



## Sippin40oz (Jul 11, 2008)

Man that was a cool interview! Evenif you dont really like meshuggahs style you got to admit they are very talented guitarists. And that 8 string ibanez is well sexy i so want one! )


----------



## Shannon (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you. This made my day.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 11, 2008)

Ditto. Fucking EPIC.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to hear Fredrik talking for once!


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers, awesome vid!! Im suprised by how light their string are, especially down half a step. But then over a longer scale...tighter? Cant stand that tone though, too fizzy.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> sooo... is the guitar 30" or 30,5"???
> 
> i kinda like the tone, and i kinda don´t like the tone. too much clanky string noise and treble for me, but i love the basic tone of the guitars ALOT. and their tone on their albums is just immensively delicious



Usually I hear 30.5, and given my own experience with my 30 I think 30.5 is probably the way to go. At least, its the way Im going on my next one.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 11, 2008)

Gooooood stuff.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool seeing the guitars and hearing what they're about. As hard as I try though, I can't get into the riffs or tone post-Chaosphere. I respect the originality however. I do really like the 'Electric Red' breakdown riff on the record though.


----------



## Variant (Jul 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> sooo... is the guitar 30" or 30,5"???



I'd be guessing 30 1/3" as that'd be pretty close to a +3 fret scenario from a standard 25 1/2" scale. I could be wrong though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2008)

Variant said:


> I'd be guessing 30 1/3" as that'd be pretty close to a +3 fret scenario from a standard 25 1/2" scale. I could be wrong though.



i don´t think they have an "added frets" sort of scale length though, so 30,5" is probably right.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 12, 2008)

Does fredrik not speak english very well or something? Really awsome video. As for their tone, I doubt they even liked what they were using, they probably just slapped something together for the video.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 12, 2008)

a-HA! We can finally stop arguing about their string gauges!!  9-46 with a 52 for low Bb? that's odd, but it's an amalgamation of what we all though really isn't it. People thought they were using a 9-52 set (9-42 with a 52), others have said 9-59 (9-46 with a 59), but it's neither! Oh well, there we go...


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe he doesn't say much because he's taken on the role of the 'pretty one'? Just look at the long flowing hair and nicely trimmed beard... 

I'm dying to know what their amp settings are. I'm assuming they're either using a Pod XT Pro or Vetta II because one of the only things Frederik says is that they use Line 6 gear.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 12, 2008)

They use Vetta IIs live, and Frederick said on the Meshuggah forum they use a Mesa .50 Cal a lot in the studio.


----------



## AVH (Jul 12, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Does fredrik not speak english very well or something? .



Actually, Fred's english is quite good, it just behooves him to do interviews, which is why Marten and Tomas do them generally.



Spinedriver said:


> I'm dying to know what their amp settings are.



I know exactly, but there's no way in hell I'm giving them out, heh, heh.


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> They use Vetta IIs live, and Frederick said on the Meshuggah forum they use a Mesa .50 Cal a lot in the studio.



they used that on one album waaaay back in the day (contradictions collapse)
everything from Nothing and on has been pod or vetta


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow their strings are a lot lighter than i expected. Awesome interview though!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2008)

fredrick says "Line 6 Vetta II", actually, not "line 6 gear" 

and Dendroaspis, are you saying you know the settings on their vetta II´s, or their old amp settings? could you just give away what cab model they use?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 12, 2008)

chimp_spanner said:


> Fantastic vid! Thanks very much *thumbs up* Particularly interesting to hear their take on the bass situation.



I ain't gonna lie, I was confused about the bass the first time I heard them (Nothing cd). I thought I was hearing a really distorted bass, but I never heard the bass's lows through my stereo. Had to pop on some Sir Mix a Lot to make sure my subs were still boomin 

Do they ever use bar chords with the 8th string? They talk about the "muddiness" down low and I know when I tune that low on my 27" scale, the bar chords sound horrible. I wondered if the extra scale length would help that, but they still talk about the mud.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah basically they're implying that anything past the 7th string they use single notes, and become more bass-playing orientated. because as Marten demonstrates, it sounds fuckin horrible otherwise!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 12, 2008)

that was awesome.


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 12, 2008)

Brutal.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 12, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> fredrick says "Line 6 Vetta II", actually, not "line 6 gear"
> 
> and Dendroaspis, are you saying you know the settings on their vetta II´s, or their old amp settings? could you just give away what cab model they use?




I couldn't understand exactly what he said, all I heard was "Line 6".. 

But whay you said is kinda what I was hinting at. I use SD Invader pickups in both my Ibanez guitars so the settings will vary but if I knew what amp & cab they use it'd be a great start. Mind you I only have an XTL, so if they're combining 2 amps together, I can't really match that.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 12, 2008)

Thordendal really needs to wash his hair once in a while doesn't he...


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 13, 2008)

SLightly Off-topic, but I remembered a good way to recreate the beggining/intro to "Future Breed Machine" live. Hopefully noone has posted this yet but here goes [ It works best with a volume pedal,but you can use the volume knob. First play a 2 note chord that are 2 notes, half step away from each other, on the high e and b strings. for example: 
e--10--- 
b--14--- 
You play the notes with no volume then rythmically increase and decrease the volume. It gives you the occilating tone sound. It sounds good to me and I hope any of you who cover the song might have found this useful.] (sorry if any of that is/was confusing if you have questions just ask)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> SLightly Off-topic, but I remembered a good way to recreate the beggining/intro to "Future Breed Machine" live. Hopefully noone has posted this yet but here goes [ It works best with a volume pedal,but you can use the volume knob. First play a 2 note chord that are 2 notes, half step away from each other, on the high e and b strings. for example:
> e--10---
> b--14---
> You play the notes with no volume then rythmically increase and decrease the volume. It gives you the occilating tone sound. It sounds good to me and I hope any of you who cover the song might have found this useful.] (sorry if any of that is/was confusing if you have questions just ask)



that´s kinda what he does with his breath controller live 



Spinedriver said:


> I couldn't understand exactly what he said, all I heard was "Line 6"..
> 
> But whay you said is kinda what I was hinting at. I use SD Invader pickups in both my Ibanez guitars so the settings will vary but if I knew what amp & cab they use it'd be a great start. Mind you I only have an XTL, so if they're combining 2 amps together, I can't really match that.



they might be doing that, but for their basic tone, i´m pretty sure they use the big bottom amp model


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 13, 2008)

not to sound dumb, but what is a breath controller. I know it looks like a talk box sort of


----------



## drmosh (Jul 13, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> not to sound dumb, but what is a breath controller. I know it looks like a talk box sort of



Only similarity to a talk box is that you use your mouth on one.
The drummers brother builds them, more info here 3D controller

Awesome piece of kit. Basically you use your breath to control a midi signal.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 13, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> they might be doing that, but for their basic tone, i´m pretty sure they use the big bottom amp model



I downloaded some patches that were apparently released by them that were using the Criminal model. 

Big Bottom sounds dead on like old Meshuggah tone when they were using real amps, but for their new stuff I don't think they're using it. Something middier like the Criminal or a Bogner sounds right


----------



## AVH (Jul 13, 2008)

Current: w/Vetta 2's (or you can use an X3 ) Big Bottom doubled with slightly differing eq structures for thickness.

Previously w/ old POD Pro's: Modern Hi-Gain model.

That's as much as I'm willing to divulge, sorry.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 13, 2008)

Annnnd I'm completely wrong. Thanks Allen


----------



## AVH (Jul 13, 2008)

My pleasure Dave


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2008)

well, that´s what i´m already doing with my X3, so i don´t really need more info, but thanks for confirming it anyways


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jul 14, 2008)

drmosh said:


> Only similarity to a talk box is that you use your mouth on one.
> The drummers brother builds them, more info here 3D controller
> 
> Awesome piece of kit. Basically you use your breath to control a midi signal.



Sweet site! And thanks for that info too. I like how he explains everything so you can make your own, too bad I'm no good with electronics.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Previously w/ old POD Pro's: Modern Hi-Gain model.



I can't believe that they managed to get good sound out of that, that model is an absolute piece of shit


----------



## elrrek (Jul 15, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> I can't believe that they managed to get good sound out of that, that model is an absolute piece of shit



The Modern Hi-Gain is the "Soldano" is it not? I used to have a Duoverb and when you mixed the "Soldano" with the "Mesa" amp models it was incredible. I actually really like the "Soldano" on my POD (the first one no less) for when you need a bit more "cream" and less "HAMMER".

On topic - the videos are quite cool, nothing I didn't really know before but good stuff.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya know, since it came up i thought i'd play around with the modern hi gain model, and it's actually not too bad, but it lacks balls for me. It's a bit flat, and trebly, great for djent, but it's not very 'big' sounding. would be good to mix with something else though, as you said


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 16, 2008)

Shit, wish I had watched this earlier. This interview is the tits. I actually lol'd when they were talking about "Bleed" and Marten goes "DAYUM". 

And the best response was definitely Fredrik's reply to how he solos.

"Improvise... until it sounds cool"


----------



## axechain (Jul 17, 2008)

Dendroaspis said:


> Current: w/Vetta 2's (or you can use an X3 ) Big Bottom doubled with slightly differing eq structures for thickness.
> 
> Previously w/ old POD Pro's: Modern Hi-Gain model.
> 
> That's as much as I'm willing to divulge, sorry.



tell us more ! tell us more!
cabs!!!!! mics!!! (screaming with the voice of a dirty bastard)


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Aug 1, 2008)

delicious djent


----------



## HellMinor (Aug 10, 2008)

axechain said:


> tell us more ! tell us more!
> cabs!!!!! mics!!! (screaming with the voice of a dirty bastard)




Meshuggah's recording gear - once and for all - Official Meshuggah Forum

as much as I know


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2008)

Been posted before, video is still super helpful.


----------

